# Cherry burl jar



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2014)

A friend of mine(Curt Fuller) makes these quite a bit, and he's always referred to them as lidded jars. This is a blatant copy of one of his shapes out of an old piece of cherry burl. A little ebony knob on top and a quick coat of antique oil before the pic. About 7 or 8 inches tall. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2014)

I like it a lot. It's very attractive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2014)

I really like that. For the lid do you take a slice off the top before you hollow it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice design! would you call it a non-functional-functional piece? What might it be used for? Not being a wise a$$, I really like the design, and may rip it off myself, just wondering what I could tell folks it could be used for...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing Barry. I've not made it a secret that I prefer functional items and that's the first thing that grabbed me about this piece "This can be used!". But then, I was saddened to think I wouldn't be able to keep my live butterfly collection in there since he didn't think to block those cracks with some taupe panty hose . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2014)

Ya, looks kinda an Amish butter churn...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I really like that. For the lid do you take a slice off the top before you hollow it?



Yep... I got lucky on the void.



barry richardson said:


> Nice design! would you call it a non-functional-functional piece? What might it be used for? Not being a wise a$$, I really like the design, and may rip it off myself, just wondering what I could tell folks it could be used for...



I'll probably use it for kindling, but that line is not likely to yield you a sale. I'd say it's a decorative piece meant to look like an artifact of a once useful item.



Kevin said:


> I was wondering the same thing Barry. I've not made it a secret that I prefer functional items and that's the first thing that grabbed me about this piece "This can be used!". But then, I was saddened to think I wouldn't be able to keep my live butterfly collection in there since he didn't think to block those cracks with some taupe panty hose . . . .



You could still slip the hose over the outside of it if you've got a pair... I never wear taupe 'cause they make my legs look fat.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2014)

Outstanding decorative piece Doc !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 13, 2014)

Doc between you and Chuck, Curt's not gonna own this design much longer.lol Thou as you know I've done a few also.:) Great job as always, and no this is not fire wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2014)

That is fantastic, Keller, great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 13, 2014)

That is outstanding! !! You did a Great job Doc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow! Great piece! Always enjoy seeing your work - your simple, elegant lines and curves always let the wood do the talking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 13, 2014)

This looks great, of course the inclusion is the star!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 13, 2014)

Great piece, Doc.
I love the inclusions, but it just wouldn't be safe in my house. Most folks I know would just have to pick it up and go to pushing and pulling on the darn thing for some reason to see how strong it was.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice job David  It does look like Curt's. If memory serves me correctly (yeah - I know...) Curt's design started out as canister sets or evolved into canister sets? I remember seeing sets of 3 in progressive sizes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Dec 14, 2014)

Very beautiful David!

JayT


DKMD said:


> A friend of mine(Curt Fuller) makes these quite a bit, and he's always referred to them as lidded jars. This is a blatant copy of one of his shapes out of an old piece of cherry burl. A little ebony knob on top and a quick coat of antique oil before the pic. About 7 or 8 inches tall. C&C welcome.
> 
> View attachment 66122
> View attachment 66123

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Norm192 (Dec 14, 2014)

First class!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks great! That's an awesome shape. I can definitely see a set of these being used as a centerpiece on a dining room table, where you had one large one with some of the fake flowers in it and two others around it, or even the same arrangement placed on a hutch or something. Regardless it's a very nice piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Nice design! would you call it a non-functional-functional piece? What might it be used for? Not being a wise a$$, I really like the design, and may rip it off myself, just wondering what I could tell folks it could be used for...


There ain't never been a pretty vessel with a cover make that my wife could not find something to put in it. Functional end of argument

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Pretty darn cool for a bone breaker, uh healer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

